# "Îmi venea să urlu"



## Mallarme

> Umblai în toate sensurile.  Picioarele mi se înfundară până la glezne.  Ploua încet şi departe soarele se culca în dosul cortinei de nori sângeroşi şi purulenţi.
> Deodată mă aplecai şi băgai mâinile în bălegar.  De ce nu? De ce nu?* Îmi venea să urlu.*


În context "îmi venea să urlu" pentru voi, înseamnă că de fapt a urlat?

sau avea chef de urlat?

sau ar fi putut să urle (dar de fapt n-a făcut)?

Ce credeţi?

Mersi!


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> În context "îmi venea să urlu" pentru voi, înseamnă că de fapt a urlat?
> 
> sau avea chef de urlat?
> 
> sau ar fi putut să urle (dar de fapt n-a făcut)?
> 
> Ce credeţi?
> 
> Mersi!



Este doar o expresie, care sugerează frustrarea, durerea, ciuda, nervozitatea excesivă etc. Uneori, prin strigăt, urlet, ţipăt te descarci şi te eliberezi de o anumită tensiune sufletească. Nu înseamnă neapărat că a urlat, ci doar că a simţit nevoia ca urmare a unei stări sufleteşti de genul celor de mai sus.

Edit: În engleză ar fi echivalent cu : I felt like I wanted to scream.


----------



## david_carmen

Sunt întru totul de acord cu OldAvatar.
O explicaţie mai clară şi mai corectă nu se poate.


----------



## Mallarme

Ahhhhh!
Mulţumesc! OldAvatar E foarte clar acum!
Şi ţie david_carmen mulţumesc pentru confirmarea.


----------

